# Is this Vegen gains guys just spreading propaganda? And any nutrition sources?



## Fruity (Oct 21, 2015)

*Is this Vegen gains guys just spreading propaganda? And any nutrition sources?*







I mean really, it all sounds so convincing, but then again, so many vegans are just weak. I don't know anything anymore, really. I feel like I have to get a Phd in Nutrition just to give an opinion. Everything fitness related is just one big lie on the internet, are there truly any sources I can trust?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

This kid has sever metal illness, it documented and self admitted.
Veganism is a mental illness.
Lastly Vegan stains cherry pick all of the information he shows and if you look at the full reports he blips on the screen you will see its not nearly as black and white like he attempts to portray. Do you think those illnesses he like to contribute to eating meat are of young healthy people?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2015)

That **** head is a professional troll. Nothing more nothing less. 

He's learned YouTube will pay him to piss people off, so that's what he does.

That and he's a sociopath.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 21, 2015)

Him and naudi augular the functional patterns guy need to be burned at the stake.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 21, 2015)

**** veggies. All I gotta say about that.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2015)

#Punchableface


----------



## Dex (Oct 22, 2015)

I have multiple guys in my gym wearing their "Vegan Muscle" shirts. I just shake my head.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 22, 2015)

I love vegans.

They are delicious.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 22, 2015)

True sources to trust for nutrition - Lyle McDonald, Alan Aragon.

That's all you'll ever need


----------



## thqmas (Oct 22, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> True sources to trust for nutrition - Lyle McDonald, Alan Aragon.
> 
> That's all you'll ever need



That's true. UD2 worked for me really well.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 11, 2021)

I believe dude tried to film a dying family member. He's been quite a nutter trying to make a animal vegan that requires meat.

He's not stable.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 11, 2021)

Just like that idiotic “game changers” documentary. Total horse shit.


----------



## DOOM (Jan 11, 2021)

Preachy Vegans are gay!

So are preachy carnivores! :32 (18):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 11, 2021)

Dude, I worked at a vegetarian/vegan resturaunt around 6 years ago 

when it was so cliche and trendy to be that

saw a lot of hipsters ordering gluten free food & a beer


----------



## Roxie000 (Feb 10, 2021)

If I had some educate me and show me the A to Z how is done I would probably turn vegan . But I cant figure out for the love of GOD how to eat to meet my macros . I need someone to take my hand and guide me


----------

